# Need HELP with Capillary Film



## mpax_graphics (Mar 5, 2008)

I have somewhat of a HUGE Problem on my hands. I have ordered some Chromaline Pro Cap 50 and I have waisted 7 screens worth of it ($$$$$$). I also am out of liquid emulsion, so for the time being I am stuck with the ProCap, until I can get more Emulsion.

Anyway, I have put the film on per the directions (with water only) and then dry in my homemade drying cabinet for at least 3 hours. 

Initially, I used the instructions Expo times, but ended up going all the way up to three minutes. 

EVERY time I go to wash out the screen it seems to be starting to wash out right and then it just disintegrates and the film falls off.

Can anyone help me with this. I don't know what I am doing wrong, I have followed the written instructions and tutorial videos I have seen. I have to get a job out tomorrow night, so I really need a solution fast. And I would love to not waste any more film (I am literally washing 2 bucks down the drain).

Thanks.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

1. are you degreasing you screens?
2. Is it disolving or peeling off?
3. Are you spraying from ink side or shirt side?


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

have you abraded the screen?


----------



## mpax_graphics (Mar 5, 2008)

It is more like peeling, it is in a big pile in the corner of the sink when I'm done.

Yes I am degreasing.

I have tried both, but primarily from the ink side.

Sorry to sound like a noob, but what is abraiding?


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

That is probably you problem...I think it should always wash out from the shirt side. At least that is how Easyfilm is.

Abraiding- scrubing the screen and making it rough.


----------



## AggressiveGuy (Feb 23, 2010)

I have used a lot of Cap Film. Make sure you put the film on the shirt side of the screen and wash from the same side (shirt side). 

Is your screen wet enough when you put the film on it? I would wet the screen thoroughly with my hose and use a spray bottle on the film itself. Another suggestion is to use a squeegee to help press the film into the screen. 

Finally how do you know the cap film
dried before you exposed it. Or are you hitting it with too much pressure when washing out the screen???


----------



## mpax_graphics (Mar 5, 2008)

I am definitely getting it VERY wet, and have tried to lightly spray the front of the film with water as well. As far as knowing when it is dry, I was told the backer should come off very easily when dried, and it did. 

I have coated a couple more and they are going to dry overnight, then I'll try these tips about washing out from the shirt side (fingers crossed).


----------



## ironhog (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh man. I found this post searching the archives. Having the same issue. But there is no post with the solution. What happened man? Did you get it fixed? Dude, you left me hangin!!!


----------



## LMPromotionals (Mar 19, 2012)

lol, herb! I'm having the same problem too! put four screens in last night, all looked good and when washing out the film started bubbling and in some spots it looked very thin. not impressed with this film i bought from printa. using 110 mesh and 50 micron film and its been straight bologna. switched brands in a pinch and it didn't pay out. no bueno.


----------



## ironhog (Mar 24, 2009)

I went to ULANO EZ film. Works like magic. Follow the intructions and BAZINGA!!! Wash out from the shirt side and go to printing...


----------



## krystalclearblue (Sep 6, 2012)

I have been having a problem washing out the film after I expose it. It starts to wash out but its like it take to long and gets the rest of the film to wet then starts make the letters/image dis-formed. Or I will lose detail in the image.


----------



## ironhog (Mar 24, 2009)

This may or may not be relative. When I started I ran a step wedge test and came up with a time 0f 6:45 to burn my screens. Keep in mind the light source. I use a Printa Systems black light exposure unit. I was using an Epson 1280 to create images. Was printing them twice to get dark enough. Then I acquired a 1400 and went all black. My screens instantly became easier to wash out. I had a job needing some half tones so I grabbed a free trial of ACCURIP and went with the same exposure time as before. Not good. Screens were over exposed, kinda having the same washout issue you are describing. I have dropped my exposure time to 4:15 and am having great success. Spray the screen, let it set for about 30-45 seconds and it washes out in under a minute with no degradation to the image....


----------

